# Abzocke mit Dialer von Interfun (47,45 € pro Einwahl)



## Anonymous (28 Januar 2002)

Hallo,
habe letztens meine Telefonrechnung bekommen und da waren 47,45 € von DTMS drauf, habe dann alles nachgeschaut im Protokoll und so und hab dann schlislich rausgefunden das es über nen Dialer passiert sein muss!Aber keine ahnung was für eine Seite! Mir ist das 2 mal passiert ohne das ich das bemerkt habe!Habe bereits bei DTMS Angerufen (das sind die was Interfun die Leitung stellen) aber die meinen nur das sie nicht einen cent zurückerstatten und sagen prinzipill das man nochmal auf die seite geben soll und den Dialer noch ein paar mal starten soll um zu schauen obs auch wirklich dieser ist!
Was kann ich jetzt dagegen tun? Das sind immerhin ca 100 €uro würde die gern mal wieder haben, habe ich da chacen? Wenn jemand was weist oder er auch so abgezockt wurde kann der mir gern mal schreiben [email protected] , werde jetzt dann aufjedenfall mal Anzeige gegen Interfun erstatten!


Gegen diese Verein habe ich ein Anwalt eingeschaltet weil ich auch ein großes Problem mit denen habe ich will meine 281,99 DM auch wieder haben. Die haben nur geschrieben das sie mir das geld nicht wieder geben sondern ich soll beweisen das es von denen ein fehler sei, aber ich habe eine DSL-Leitung also kann man ja nicht zwei oder mehr verbindungen benutzen oder.

gr.
pprivat


----------

